# New CC Logo



## Shaun (25 Feb 2010)

Introducing the new CycleChat logo for 2010:







It will be applied to the site in the coming weeks.

The bike part (top right) will be staying.

The current logo (2005-2009) will remain on the logo page for download for anyone wanting to create CC merchandise with the "Classic" CC logo and tagline.

For those of you who want to use the new logo on your next production run, please contact me with a view to settling the cost of re-templating.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2010)

Oh, and I may change a couple of the forum icons and backgrounds to reflect the new logo and colours too.

Nothing too drastic though ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Feb 2010)

The cyclist part of the logo looks like the one the Olympics use to denote their cycling events... I'm resuming it isn't though.


----------



## beanzontoast (25 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> The cyclist part of the logo looks like the one the Olympics use to denote their cycling events... I'm resuming it isn't though.



I wish you hadn't said that. Now I'm wondering how that little man got trapped in that giant pair of binoculars...


----------



## magnatom (25 Feb 2010)

His chain looks slack....


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2010)

the orange bike logo would make a good patch or a badge


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2010)

It's a mix-n-match home made one really.

It's based around the cyclist you'll see on a lot of generic cycling signs, but ours has more of a _lean_, and the wheels are a little bigger and closer together than on most.

It's just something that is instantly recognisable as relating to "Cycling" - even without the wording.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2010)

is it worth making the cyclist CC Blue.. or would that look too much or weird?


----------



## Bollo (25 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> His chain looks slack....


Never mind that, look at the toe overlap!!! It's a good job the rider doesn't have feet.


----------



## magnatom (25 Feb 2010)

Bollo said:


> Never mind that, look at the toe overlap!!! It's a good job the rider doesn't have feet.




Just as well he doesn't have hands either as they would be getting serious friction burns from the front wheel.


----------



## Bollo (25 Feb 2010)

magnatom said:


> Just as well he doesn't have hands either as they would be getting serious friction burns from the front wheel.



The bike is actually fitted with ultra-narrow asymmetric handlebars that Origamist tried out a few weeks ago....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th9S2Dpq954


----------



## Shaun (25 Feb 2010)

Bollo said:


> The bike is actually fitted with ultra-narrow asymmetric handlebars that Origamist tried out a few weeks ago....
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th9S2Dpq954




Had to read the comments to figure out what had gone wrong. Hope he's okay ...


----------



## Gerry Attrick (25 Feb 2010)

What's the frame made of? It must be light, I can't see it.


----------



## Theseus (25 Feb 2010)

Unobtanium


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Feb 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> What's the frame made of? It must be light, I can't see it.



some buggers nicked it already


----------



## Aperitif (26 Feb 2010)




----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2010)

Will there be a version of the logo for recumbent cyclists, or those on trikes?


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Will there be a version of the logo for recumbent cyclists, or those on trikes?



Here you go..


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2010)

Nice one Chris ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2010)

Very nice. After all, we have make sure we're fully inclusive and non divisive and providing equality to all.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

One more, just in case.


----------



## Theseus (26 Feb 2010)

You need one for Hilldodger on a penny


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Feb 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Very nice. After all, we have make sure we're fully inclusive and non divisive and providing equality to all.


Don't we need a logo for all the argumentative b*ggers in P&L then... some of whom probably never actually ride a bike?


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

Touche said:


> You need one for Hilldodger on a penny




Last one!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2010)

Why not make them into an animated GIF so we can all get a look in!


----------



## Chrisc (26 Feb 2010)

Not all lined up properly! Might give it a go when I have less wine inside me!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2010)

And what about one for the tandem riders....


----------



## Chrisc (27 Feb 2010)

ianrauk said:


> And what about one for the tandem riders....








now nobody has one of these....






absolutely the last.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Feb 2010)

And now the new logo is live


----------



## BlueDog (27 Feb 2010)

Chrisc - Your logos are simply brilliant!


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

Chrisc said:


> now nobody has one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please one more. We need TTcycle crashing!

Shaun, it looks great. Very web 2.0 and iphoney


----------



## BentMikey (27 Feb 2010)

Just noticed - it's teh SEX.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Feb 2010)

Good job there isn't a bike frame there either.......Now he looks like a handless footless Wipeout contestant jumping from one ball to the other...?


[smile]

I like it.......it's eye-catching.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Feb 2010)

Gosh...it's all change this weekend, isn't it? (we moved YACF lock,stock and barrel yesterday to a new dedicated server)

I like the new orange - it's almost edible.


----------



## Chrisc (28 Feb 2010)

BlueDog said:


> Chrisc - Your logos are simply brilliant!


Why thank you!


----------



## Chrisc (28 Feb 2010)

Tollers said:


> Please one more. We need TTcycle crashing!
> 
> Shaun, it looks great. Very web 2.0 and iphoney



this is the last request..


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2010)

rogerzilla said:


> Gosh...it's all change this weekend, isn't it? (we moved YACF lock,stock and barrel yesterday to a new dedicated server)



Excellent. Was it a fairly smooth transition?


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Feb 2010)

It took about 5 minutes because the database and web files were copied directly from the old server to the new. The new server works much better and we don't get the old 6pm timeouts. The real reason for moving, however, was that we were asked to reduce our database size, or leave, by the former ISP (who have been very good to us for two years) because we were hammering their shared server and affecting other customers' sites 

We still have to sort out DNS properly - currently the new server is on a redirect from the old one - but that has to be done at night since there is a TTL of 1 hour on the domain, meaning for that period typing the address into the browser will get you neither site (we've tested it).


----------



## bauldbairn (28 Feb 2010)

BlueDog said:


> Chrisc - Your logos are simply brilliant!



+1, Some peoples talents know no bounds.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2010)

Brilliant .Love it .


----------



## Shaun (3 Mar 2010)

I've swapped the orange "New posts" icon for a blue one - a bit cooler I think.


----------



## Theseus (3 Mar 2010)

Agreed, less of an assault on the eyes, though I was confused there for a moment, thought that I had read everything.


----------



## HJ (5 Mar 2010)

I might be alone on this one, but I much prefer the old logo it works much better, the new one look to much like clip art...


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2010)

Admin said:


> I've swapped the orange "New posts" icon for a blue one - a bit cooler I think.



After a few days with the blue ones, I've decided to revert back to the orange ones.

Sorry - I'll leave it alone now!! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (7 Mar 2010)

Admin said:


> After a few days with the blue ones, I've decided to revert back to the orange ones.
> 
> Sorry - I'll leave it alone now!!
> 
> ...



My eyes!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2010)

What's that thick blue line for, is it to stop the stickies falling down into the threads?


----------



## Shaun (8 Mar 2010)

It's to visually separate them from the regular threads.


----------



## redjedi (17 Mar 2010)

I'm liking the new designs, but it took a few days to get used to it.

Although I'm a bit upset that I've only just got my CC jersey and now it's out of date. I'll have to get this season's one now


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2010)

It's really down to the kind souls who put all the effort into designing and ordering / dishing them out.

TBH I'd be quite happy to carry on with the current jerseys as they are - I think they look good, although it's always interesting to see what designs people come up with ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

